# estar bien buena



## Anusim

Ciao a tutti!

Sto facendo una traduzione un po' particolare. E risulta che c'è una frase che dice: "el descanso realmente me ayudó a ponerme en forma, aunque de hecho *estoy bien buena* ¿verdad?" Non trovo in italiano niente che mi trasmetta quel significato. Grazie e a presto!


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao Anusim, il contesto mi sembra piuttosto informale. Io utilizzerei "anche se comunque non sono niente male lo stesso, no?".


----------



## Anusim

Ciao Silvia e tante grazie per rispondere così presto. Sì, infatti, la traduzione è piuttosto informale ma voglio rinforzare che la persona che ha detto "estoy bien buena" lo ha detto in un maniera _volgare_. Mi dispiace spiegare queste cose in questo forum, ma a volte ci vuole...


----------



## Silvia10975

Beh, se il tono cade un poco sulla volgarità puoi cambiarla in questo modo "anche se comunque sono sempre una gran figa, no?"


----------



## chlapec

"E cosa vi pare: "anche se comunque sono proprio splendida, vero?"

Perché, infatti, io non direi che "estar buena" sia qualcosa di veramente "volgare"


----------



## CarolMamkny

No se pero a mi el decir "Estoy bien buena" es vulgar... no se como traducir la frase completa pero me suena usar "bella figa" o "bel culo" o algo por el estilo.  

Bueno, es solo mi opinion.


----------



## Silvia10975

Certo Chlapec, tutte possono andare bene. In realtà dipende da quanto volgarmente si vuol far parlare la ragazza


----------



## Anusim

Grazie a tutti! Sì, vi spiego, sto traducendo un'opera di teatro dallo spagnolo al italiano, e infatti  la "ragazza" che dice questo è una _prostituta_... mi dispiace..., ma l'autore l'ha scritta così... ancora grazie, e penso che userò "figa"...


----------



## chlapec

Silvia10975 said:


> Certo Chlapec, tutte possono andare bene. In realtà dipende da quanto volgarmente si vuol far parlare la ragazza


 
Sai, e un po' la questione di un uomo pubblico vs. una donna pubblica. La nostra visione maschilista ci fa vedere quest'espressione come volgare quando è detta da una ragazza. Se ci fosse un ragazzo che lo avesse detto, non credo che fosse stato tradotto come "un bel cazzo", vero? (Scusate i miei sbagli...)

PS: ho messo tanto tempo a scrivere questo post che non avevo letto l'ultimo di Anusim. Lascio comunque il mio pensiero, anche se, questa volta, devo ammettere que "una bella figa" va bene


----------



## Silvia10975

Non esattamente, visto che come espressione in questo caso non corrisponde 
Si sarebbe usato semplicemente "un gran figo" che, cambiando genere, sembra perdere addirittura la connotazione volgare


----------



## CarolMamkny

Anusim said:


> Grazie a tutti! Sì, vi spiego, sto traducendo un'opera di teatro dallo spagnolo al italiano, e infatti  la "ragazza" che dice questo è una _prostituta_... mi dispiace..., ma l'autore l'ha scritta così... ancora grazie, e penso che userò "figa"...


 
De nada... Por fin le di a una


----------



## chlapec

Silvia10975 said:


> Non esattamente, visto che come espressione in questo caso non corrisponde
> Si sarebbe usato semplicemente "un gran figo" che, cambiando genere, sembra perdere addirittura la connotazione volgare


 
Lo vedi!, anche con questo succede!


----------



## Silvia10975

Eheheh, in questo caso però dipende dal fatto che la parola al femminile, rappresenta l'organo sessuale femminile, quella al maschile... semplicemente un frutto (fico)!


----------



## CarolMamkny

Silvia10975 said:


> Eheheh, in questo caso però dipende dal fatto che la parola al femminile, rappresenta l'organo sessuale femminile, quella al maschile... semplicemente un frutto (fico)!


 
oh!... Silvia... Si digo que soy una "bella patata" seria vulgar o no?


----------



## Silvia10975

Oh!  Non so, dove vivo io non si usa come espressione... mi immaginerei una donna tonda e bitorzoluta! Però magari in qualche altra zona del bel paese ti intenderebbero. Diciamo che in questo caso capirei se tu usassi "gnocca" e "figa", con le altre... impegnandomi...


----------



## CarolMamkny

Silvia10975 said:


> Oh!  Non so, dove vivo io non si usa come espressione... mi immaginerei una donna tonda e bitorzoluta! Però magari in qualche altra zona del bel paese ti intenderebbero. Diciamo che in questo caso capirei se tu usassi "gnocca" e "figa", con le altre... impegnandomi...


 
Jajajaja... Creo que estoy aprendiendo muchas palabras romanas... tengo que "diversificar" Jejeje... En fin una patata es una patata, pero una figa no es un figo 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Neuromante

La vulgaridad no está en la frase en sí, sí no en la inclución de "bien"

Si una chica dice "Estoy buena" (En sentido "corporal") no es vulgar, pero ese "bien" da una connotación de "cantidad" y "superavit" que es lo que lo vulgariza.
Como decir:
Estoy enfadado.
Estoy bien enfadado.
No es un asunto de machismo (O de quererlo ver así), es el hincapié quie se pone en la frase. Si un hombre dijera "X está bien buena" tendría una connotación sexual explícita que no habría si dijera "X está buena".

¿´*Sto na´figa*? O me he vuelto a romanizar demasiado.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

¿puedo discrepar? En español de España, la expresión "estoy bien buena" no tiene nada de vulgar. Es coloquial, eso es cierto, pero de vulgar nada. Si hubiese dicho "estoy de puta de madre"  o "estoy buena del copón" , sí que podría considerarse algo vulgar, pero la otra no, aunque la haya dicho una prostituta.

Yo buscaría una expresión coloquial pero no vulgar. 

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Silvia10975

Bueno, entonces es necesario que Anusim nos diga el origen de este texto, ya que parece importante para aclarar si la traducción necesite palabras vulgares o simplemente coloquiales. Igualmente, ya tenemos las dos opciones.

Neuro: sí, ha vuelto tu influencia romana  Pero no tiene sentido en romano… tendrías que escribir "*so'* 'na…"


----------

